# Silhouettes



## pilgrim

:shock: how can there not be a silhouette thread!

*The first two links to this theme thread are unfortunately gone *

I have tons more, but it will require some digging, so lets see your guy's shots  .

Oh and I wouldn't doubt it if someone was to post a link to the actual silhouette thread that I was oblivious to.


----------



## slacker(jedi)

i'm sooo in this thread

*Link gone *


----------



## pilgrim

That's awsome Josh! Im diggin what you did with the crop.


----------



## aggiezach

*Link gone*


----------



## slacker(jedi)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Thought you all might enjoy this one.


that squirrel is plotting something...  8)


----------



## pilgrim

*Link gone*


----------



## Digital Matt

*Link gone*


----------



## pilgrim

thanks matt   
I love the colors in your's!! Such a beautiful shot. I also really like that boarder design, usually I don't notice boarders but this time was an exception..
Great stuff.


----------



## Harpper

Pilgram, I like your last shot in this theme. It has a nice surreal abstract look to it. How did you manage to get that shot? I'm assuming you laid on the ground and did some altering in photoshop?


----------



## pilgrim

Harpper said:
			
		

> Pilgram, I like your last shot in this theme. It has a nice surreal abstract look to it. How did you manage to get that shot? I'm assuming you laid on the ground and did some altering in photoshop?




The bird was actually about head level or so, and I was just walking by and saw it, waited to see if he or she    would do something cool, and then the leg lifted and I shot it. As for the picture it's self. I played in photo shop, mainly unsharp mask, lil bit of curves to. I'm sorry but I can't remember the exact settings I used.  :?


----------



## Harpper

pilgrim said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I can't remember the exact settings I used.  :?


No problem. I was just curious.


----------



## Harpper

*Link gone *


----------



## voodoocat

*Link gone *


----------



## spyrogyro

"At The Edge of The World"

Pardon the horrible quality of this scan... I gotta dig up the negative and rescan it sometime!

*Link gone *
-----------------
Location: Sheridan Lake, B.C., Canada
Canon T70
Canon FD 50mm
Film: N/A
Exposure: N/A


----------



## oriecat

*Link gone *


----------



## danalec99

spyrogyro said:
			
		

> "At The Edge of The World"
> 
> Pardon the horrible quality of this scan... I gotta dig up the negative and rescan it sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------
> Location: Sheridan Lake, B.C., Canada
> Canon T70
> Canon FD 50mm
> Film: N/A
> Exposure: N/A



Thats so beautiful. I'm not so sure of the thick border though!


----------



## danicat2000

Here's my first attempt at contributing to a theme (I wanna play too!)


----------



## media tribe

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

Well, let me add something more peaceful to this theme again, for good balance, a picture that had been in the "Fishing"-theme but got taken out of my picture account: it may as well go in here:
*Links gone*


----------



## vonnagy

wow some great pics here..

laphoto, for some reason your cat photo makes me think of my "oma's" house, with the snow in background. very cosy 

*Links gone *


----------



## Jeff Canes

*Link gone *


----------



## thebigbillybob

slacker(jedi) said:
			
		

> i'm sooo in this thread


i realllly realllyyy dooo not like you!!!! you made me wish it was winter again soooooo bad!!!! still 6 more months!!!!! ugh i need SNOW!!!!!! haha im a snowboarding addict i never poped off ne pics up there i just get in the parking lot see the mtn then see my board and my cams in the background getting lonely oh well...


----------



## danalec99

*Link gone *


----------



## chinagirl

vrey great.


----------



## Jaffapie

*Link gone *


----------



## CrazyAva

Here is my contribution to this thread.........

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d806b3127cceb1480ef8d6e90000001610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d809b3127cceb14a3812991d0000001610


----------



## mistakendavis

i have posted this before but it fits and i like it so i think you all should see it more than one time...

*Link gone *


----------



## shonnabug

*Link gone *


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

This picture was taken as a sort of surreal tribute. The factory in the background was the site of an industrial accident that cost the life of the father of the man silhetted in the picture. This happened when the man was 14 and he has since come to closely resemble his father. We decided to do this shot as a sort of tribute to what his father created in his son.


----------



## jadin

Posted once before but not as a theme


----------



## loudufrane

*Link gone *


----------



## jadin




----------



## Dasher

*Link gone *


----------



## Artemis

*Link gone *


----------



## jadin

*Link gone *


----------



## hobbes28

Wow!! Perfect picture for Halloween, too.


----------



## pilgrim

*Link gone *


----------



## santino

great pic troy, as always 
I love the positioning of that guys plus the forest(?) coming together 

maybe you should try to crop it a bit on the bottom (but thats just me).


----------



## pilgrim

hey, thanks peter 
Im not so sure about the crop at the bottom, maybe if you could see the whole photo without having to scroll the page down...


----------



## Aga

*Link gone *


----------



## plumkrazy




----------



## pilgrim

Jadin, some great stuff 

*Link gone *


----------



## Nikon Fan

*Link gone *


----------



## CrazyAva

jadin said:
			
		

>


I love this shot jadin!  Beautiful!!


----------



## Niki

Wow Troy! Thats some great work again. :shock:


----------



## pilgrim

Thanks Niki  :hug:


----------



## Digital Matt

Great shots in here guys!

Here's two of mine that qualify.

*Links gone *

I don't think I've posted these before.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Matt, I love the second shot, the blues are just amazing!!!


----------



## Digital Matt

Thanks a lot eromallagadnama


----------



## Lula

pilgrim said:
			
		

> Jadin,  some great stuff



Wow...how did u get that shot? 
Its great!


----------



## Lula

*Link gone *


----------



## pilgrim

hehe, thanks lula 
my friend has a pet rat, and we were doing a little photo shoot of him


----------



## Picksure

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

...but an especially beautiful blue sky, Picksure!


----------



## pilgrim

*Link gone *


----------



## Ra

*Link gone *


----------



## anua

this rat shot - troy - i loooove it, ha ha-


----------



## anua

ahh, and this orange one Matt - its great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonMikal

*Link gone *


----------



## jadin

I'd burn it to make it completely shadow. But that's just me.


----------



## wxnut

*Link gone *


----------



## Nikon Fan

Wxnut, your picture is simply beautiful.  Excellent job!!!!!!


----------



## EvanOnline

*Link gone *


----------



## Picksure

Welcome in. Enjoy your time here. I sure do.

Dynamite first post.


----------



## plugone

i posted this in the photo gallery and someone suggested i add it to the theme section
*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

't was me.
And wasn't I right to suggest it? Doesn't it belong here perfectly?


----------



## minolta110

How do you get the siloutte effect especially for someone without an slr?


----------



## jadin

Aim your camera at the brightest thing you can find, click the shutter half way and hold it. _Most_ cameras will hold the settings for that bright spot (focus as well as exposure). Then move your camera to where you actually want to take the photo and press the rest of the way. Depending on how bright of a spot you found, your camera will expose for that bright spot, leaving the shadows nice and well shadowy.

If you get a shot with a close-but-not-quite silohette (some detail still in the shadows), you can use photoshop to burn the shadows. And make it completely opaque.


----------



## Greenlandgirl

*Link gone *


----------



## ferny

This was taken with the digital pushed to its limit. Please excuse the purple fringing.

*Link gone *


----------



## Brian_barrett

hi guys, ok, I tried to start a new and fresh thread for silhouettes, but was told I should just revive this suffering thread. I noticed a few great silhouettes in the Subscriber's Gallery belonging to M @ k o. (I especially like the humming bird).

And here is one of my own: Its called "Get busy living".

*Link gone *

I look forward to seeing more Silhouettes, as they are a bit of a fascination for me.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I'm not sure this is the idea of the Themes, Brian, we usually only post our own work in here, assorted by the themes that are either given (whether ancient or not doesn't matter) or, if it is all new and has never been created before, in a new theme thread.  

I like to see many more collected silhouette photos here, so in that I agree with you, but other than in the POTM*-polls (a fun game to elect our own "Photo Of The Month" here in Themes), we rather send in our own work, see?

And Themes is not where we discuss pics much, we just present them, assorted. Going with the theme. You see? So this new beginning and the old thread might still get merged, just so we keep this place tidy, ok?


----------



## Brian_barrett

:thumbup: Point taken LaFoto, humble apologies. I guess I should take a little more time to have a good look around and learn how things work before I get too carried away with my over active enthusiasm. I've edited my post accordingly. 

(I do still think the messages with dead links are annoying (when there are loads of them) and that perhaps they could be removed to tidy it all up, but maybe I'm just being a bit of a neat freak).


----------



## LaFoto

I'll find out what can be done about the old threads with dead links... I agree that it really clutters this forum, I have thought so always... We shall see ...


----------



## essjayyell

*Link gone *


----------



## uberben

*Link gone *


----------



## Megip

*Link gone *
​


----------



## jocose

This pic is actually thanks to JonMikal...That's why it's called "Thanks, Jon" (I know, I know, I'm very clever with my names).

*Link gone *


----------



## emiirei

Here's one at a lookout called "Two Lover's Point".


----------



## kundalini

It seems that Josh isn't the only one diggin' up corpes....... so allow me to do the same. From the archives.






​​


----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## johngpt




----------



## johngpt

A nagging thought caused me to look up 'silhouette.' 



> silhouette |&#716;silo&#333;&#712;et|
> noun
> the dark shape and outline of someone or something visible against a lighter background, esp. in dim light.
> silhouette
>  a representation of someone or something showing the shape and outline only, typically colored in solid black.


From the Dictionary app on my mac. Technically speaking, I don't think the shadow images of myself are silhouettes. But the one of that couple with their dog is a silhouette.


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## johngpt

Daki_One said:


>



Dude, now THAT's a silhouette!


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## johngpt

LOL, now this one is really a silhouette.


----------



## LaFoto

jadin said:


>


 
This photo by Jadin, quoted from Page 1 of this theme thread, is the PERFECT example of what a "Silhouette" photo should look like! Very wow-y! 

Not that I could EVER produce a photo of the kind. Mine are MUCH simpler!

Like this one:






Or this one, for that matter (I'm sure this shows on here in another place, too):


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, you're spot on about jadin's image. That truly exemplifies 'silhouette,' in its graphic simplicity.

And your images show what we can strive for with practice, practice, practice. Very lovely.


----------



## camz




----------



## johngpt

camz said:


>


LOL, this is so good, on so many levels, not least is the humor.

:thumbup:


----------



## --ares--

C&C is very appreciated!


----------



## camz

johngpt said:


> LOL, this is so good, on so many levels, not least is the humor.
> 
> :thumbup:


 
Thanks John! I was hoping you'd get a kick out of this one too


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## johngpt

Daki_One said:


>


You caught this perfectly!


----------



## pugnacious33

Can't believe I missed this one. I love shooting them!




















http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2725/4081963930_50644ce134.jpg


----------



## johngpt

LOL !

Those are so cool!!!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## lmchelaru

pugnacious33, those are fantastic. I especially like the second ship one. The misty atmosphere is breathtaking.












These were both taken at f/4.5, 1/4000sec exposure. ISO 100.
I wish the sky wasn't so bland.


----------



## johngpt

lmchelaru, nice images. You might consider when posting, to hit your enter key a few times between images. This way they won't run together and can each be seen better.


----------



## lmchelaru

I've edited it and I'll remember to do that in the future. Thanks!


----------



## hossmaster




----------



## pugnacious33




----------



## Wolverinepwnes

i like it!!!! welldone


----------



## johngpt

So nice! Jason!


----------



## y0aimee

a pic of my friend while we did some shooting around Downtown San Diego


----------



## johngpt

Awesome shot aimee!


----------



## lmchelaru

That's a fantastic photo, aimee.


----------



## y0aimee

johngpt said:


> Awesome shot aimee!


 


lmchelaru said:


> That's a fantastic photo, aimee.


 
Thanks guys!  :mrgreen:

That night I didn't have my tripod with me so I held my breath and held as still as I could.  I'm pleased with how it turned out.  I used a streetlight and positioned myself behind my friend to get that shot.


----------



## pugnacious33




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## jtee

Sandhill Cranes at sunset.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Deathender

view larger image


----------



## Mulewings~

Feeding time at sunrise...


----------



## johngpt

Arthur, Val, great stuff.


----------



## Mulewings~

Many great shots in here...


----------



## ej.

A couple of years ago, we did our family portrait as a silhouette.


----------



## Mulewings~

ej. said:


> A couple of years ago, we did our family portrait as a silhouette.


What a creative idea...:thumbup:


----------



## ej.

My family lets me get away with quite a bit. No silhouette for our most recent portrait, but it was fun to do nonetheless!


----------



## pugnacious33




----------



## johngpt




----------



## baileylucas




----------



## lmchelaru

Which one?





or


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## johngpt

lmchelaru said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or


Which one?

Silly, they're both silhouettes!   :lmao:


Okay, I know what you meant. I prefer the first, for several reasons. It seems more crisp, the angle of the head creates a diagonal in frame from low right to upper left, and the green and gold hues are gorgeous.

While the second one is also a fine image, I find it's not as crisp as your first, and the angle of the person's chin to crown of head is too level for my particular taste, almost cutting the frame in half.

But of course, others will probably have differing opinions. What matters most is how you feel each accomplishes the vision of what you desired to create.


----------



## rallysman

From a concert:


----------



## JimmyO

my fave silhouettes is always one of my fave shots ive taken


----------



## johngpt

JimmyO said:


> my fave silhouettes is always one of my fave shots ive taken



Oh yeah, JimmyO!


----------



## JimmyO

Thanks


----------



## rufus5150

Took this one today.


----------



## lmchelaru

johngpt said:


> Which one?
> 
> Silly, they're both silhouettes!   :lmao:
> 
> 
> Okay, I know what you meant. I prefer the first, for several reasons. It seems more crisp, the angle of the head creates a diagonal in frame from low right to upper left, and the green and gold hues are gorgeous.
> 
> While the second one is also a fine image, I find it's not as crisp as your first, and the angle of the person's chin to crown of head is too level for my particular taste, almost cutting the frame in half.
> 
> But of course, others will probably have differing opinions. What matters most is how you feel each accomplishes the vision of what you desired to create.





Thanks for the input. I pretty much agree with you on all those points. I've had some people give me different opinions (which is totally cool), so I wanted some feedback from TFP because most people here know what they're talking about.

What about the hair sticking up everywhere? I like it, but everyone's telling me to PS it out.


*rufus5150*, I love that shot. What is it?


----------



## johngpt

lmchelaru said:


> Thanks for the input. I pretty much agree with you on all those points. I've had some people give me different opinions (which is totally cool), so I wanted some feedback from TFP because most people here know what they're talking about.
> 
> What about the hair sticking up everywhere? I like it, but everyone's telling me to PS it out.


Silhouettes first began as paper cut-outs, so to be true to the original form, there'd be no wild strands of hair. But silhouettes were an easy method to generate a likeness of a person. So to be true to that aspect, if a person has wild hair, it would seem important to show that.

I guess if it were my image, if the wild strands detracted from the effect I was trying to achieve, or caused the eye to be distracted from what I wanted as the focal point of the image, then I'd clone away. Otherwise, I might use those wild highlights as part of the composition.

In your images, I didn't find the wild hair distracting.


----------



## rufus5150

> *rufus5150*, I love that shot. What is it?



A clarinet.


----------



## hossmaster




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


>


Hi Corinna!!!!!

In this one, I love the photographer's posture/attitude.


----------



## lmchelaru




----------



## PackingMyBags




----------



## C-Towner

Some great shots in this thread, I thought I would throw one of mine in:


----------



## jtee




----------



## johngpt




----------



## Gseries1

B-Ball


----------



## Geaux




----------



## JAFO28




----------



## stockdogtta




----------



## johngpt

stockdogtta said:


>


Spectacular image. Lovely composition and superb processing.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## johngpt

Posted this in the bokeh thread too.


----------



## johngpt

komatsu starburst by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## mcooper

I love silhouettes and this is one of my favorites of my own.
Taken in 1994 in the Mohave Desert north of Las Vegas, NV.

mcooper
http://michaelscooper.com


----------



## johngpt

there's nothing like a good laugh, eh?


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_6753-Edit-2.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6755-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6757.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6766-Edit-Edit-Edit-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

nice!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## johngpt

Nice work folks!


----------



## johngpt

reaching


----------



## johngpt

Time for a bump.








congratulations to Japan's women's world cup team


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_4125.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

John, for a moment, I thought the long tan blur was a mermaid!


----------



## Stryker




----------



## FearNothing321

Silhouette by FearNothing321, on Flickr


----------



## Moiz

&#8220;It has been good to see the fans cheering us on -- it gives us that extra lift,&#8221; ~John Terry~ by M Moiz Khan, on Flickr


----------



## JohnHendry

Nicely taken


----------



## jtee




----------



## reedshots

A few from years ago.  walking on the beach.





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JustinZ850

Dropping Sun by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous shot Justin.


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.


----------



## johngpt

Dang Buckster!

(I know, I'm repeating myself)

:mrgreen:

All these are marvelous. I'm especially taken with #2 and its contrasting of the red lights and the stars. It's one of the most unusual images I've seen in a long time.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## kundalini

Stryker said:


>





jtee said:


>


I really don't like repeating photos, but these two are spectacular IMO.........


----------



## Buckster

johngpt said:


> Dang Buckster!
> 
> (I know, I'm repeating myself)
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> All these are marvelous. I'm especially taken with #2 and its contrasting of the red lights and the stars. It's one of the most unusual images I've seen in a long time.


Thank you kindly.  That was shot in Phoenix, AZ. 

I was up on South Mountain shooting down into the valley below, trying to get interesting cityscapes of Phoenix and the valley.  I thought it would be a great vantage point, but as I discovered, it's pretty far away from the city itself, and the scene wasn't really thrilling me.  I was about ready to pack it in when I turned around, just to make sure everything was cool and nobody was sneaking up on me or anything, and that's when I saw the shot I was really meant to get from up there!  Just goes to show ya - sometimes a great shot is right behind you!


----------



## kundalini

Doesn't look like I've posted this image here................

I set the exposure for the background and let everything else just happen as it did.







mm


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

Kundalini, lovely tones in that.
Mishele, love those subtle shades.


----------



## johngpt

loneliness...


.


----------



## Buckster




----------



## johngpt

Buck, that's simply beautiful!


----------



## johngpt

river bridge trees


.


----------



## Buckster

johngpt said:


> Buck, that's simply beautiful!


Thank you kindly John.  That's the FDR Memorial in DC.


----------



## lmoore213

My friend Dan enjoying some flavored tobacco from a hookah.


----------



## tingeliM




----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous shot Milla!


----------



## tingeliM

johngpt said:


> Gorgeous shot Milla!



Thanks, John! ^^ It sure took "a few" tries to get it right with the proper silhouette and the horse's legs' position. Plus my cheapo nifty fifty doesn't really like focusing against bright lights so that was a challenge as well.


----------



## kundalini

zz


----------



## Compaq

Eirik betraktar bileta by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

from back in my kit lens days


----------



## johngpt

rock silhouette


.

From a couple years ago, after I had been introduced to rock balancing. For those who might be interested, here's the link to the master, Bill Dan's rock balancing.


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## johngpt

Very nice stuff Stryker!


----------



## johngpt

railing spikes


----------



## cgipson1

Gull at sunset


----------



## o hey tyler

My girlfriend and I on a hot summer night for our 2 year anniversary.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Caw-of-the-wild by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker

johngpt said:


> Very nice stuff Stryker!



Thanks John.  Your comment is very well appreciated.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

serene-sunrise by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

^^^Nice one!


----------



## MrSleepin

Closest i have right now...


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

thirst


----------



## Canuk

IMG_3647.jpg by Canuk313, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice one Canuk. Sending you a private message.


----------



## johngpt

me and my baby - bff's


----------



## MTVision




----------



## Buckster




----------



## Cyril




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## johngpt

abq sunset 06Mar12


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Ohhhh I shot a silhouette using multiple lights......


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## johngpt

Nice one rexbobcat. You might consider using flickr's BBCode from the Share drop down menu at your image's photopage to post here. You click the triangle on Share, make sure that the BBCode radio button is ticked, then choose the size you want. Click within that field that shows the code and it should become highlighted in blue. Control-c for windows or Command-c for mac will copy it. If it didn't get highlighted when you clicked in the code box, Control-a or Command-a will highlight it. Then you can copy it.

Come back to this photo forum. In the reply window, either Quick Reply or Go Advanced, just paste via Control-v or Command-v. You don't even need to use this forum's image pasting tool in the icons that show in the reply window. Directly pasting the BBCode from flickr will show your image and also create a link back to your photo at flickr. This way, we fellow flickr-ites can click on your photo and go back to make comments there or just be able to browse through your photostream. It's easy peasy.

Unless of course you don't want us to go to your photostream and say nice things about your photos!  :mrgreen:


----------



## R3d

Hellogoodbye 6 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunrise 19Apr12


----------



## AlanE

Night Line BW by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Is that a plane?  Interesting shot.


----------



## AlanE

R3d - It is a plane. The shot was a 60 sec exposure and the plane entered the lower right of frame and traveled to the upper left. It was windy so I also got some good movement from the clouds... Really like that Hellogoodbye shot... Very nice.


----------



## R3d

Thanks!


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## ChazM

tay by Chaz Miley, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

raiders of the lost eclipse




Shot while watching the solar eclipse here in albuquerque. Seeing those folks on the far ridge reminded me of the scene from the raiders/ark movie.


----------



## 12sndsgood

Here's my contribution 




Hannah 0011 by Square1 photography, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Mosque Silhouette by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Javier, that top one is great! I really like the laptop's counterpoint to the silhouetted standing person, and the discrete illumination on the wall and the seated folks.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Javier, that top one is great! I really like the laptop's counterpoint to the silhouetted standing person, and the discrete illumination on the wall and the seated folks.



Thanks John. I really liked that one also.


----------



## texkam

Notes on a staff.


----------



## Buckster

texkam said:


> Notes on a staff.


Really great juxtaposition!


----------



## texkam

Thank you. I wish the end trombone player would have cooperated. : (


----------



## yerlem




----------



## yerlem




----------



## R3d

Flying by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Aigialos Hotel Chapel Silhouette by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Aigialos Hotel Crucifix by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## paigew

I'll play! Some of my faves 

This one is of my husband and my son


----------



## TamiAz




----------



## johngpt

paigew said:


>



Outstanding catch!

:mrgreen:


----------



## paigew

/\/\ haha pun intended I assume


----------



## JustinL




----------



## johngpt

paigew said:


> /\/\ haha pun intended I assume



You caught me!

But really, this is truly an outstanding image, from catching that action, to the exposure of the background. Delightful all the way around.


----------



## Beav

Sunset by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## skaht

DSC04604 by Skooter Media, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

2012 07 21_4716b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Buckster

I love that image rexbobcat.  Well done!


----------



## Tuffythepug

This is a great example of what you can do with a silhouette.   Very well done.  there are lots of great shots in this thread but this one grabbed me.


----------



## digital flower




----------



## TamiAz




----------



## R3d

North Mine - Roof by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice shot Steven. I sort of expect to see a couple orcs manning the watch towers...


----------



## The Barbarian




----------



## jake337

With the d90












Taken with my cell phone.


----------



## AlanE

R1-E020 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

towering dandies


----------



## Compaq

jake337 said:


> Taken with my cell phone.




Dude.................... epic capture


johngpt said:


> towering dandies




That's just wonderful. Great work!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

My Dad fishing this morning 




NIK_8630 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

friend in silhouette


Hmm, my 2,999th post.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

R1 by JoshuaSimPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice Joshua. Have you been getting some nice spring weather yet?


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Over here in Melbourne? Yeah, kinda, it's been really windy and there have been some nice hot days, but it just starts pouring rain the next day!


----------



## Forkie

Ooooh, I never saw this thread before.  Someone really dug into the archives!

Oh well, any excuse to dump a few!




Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr



Cormorant by Forkie, on Flickr



Cheyne Walk by Forkie, on Flickr



Family by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice stuff Forkie. Saw your last post back at your flikr. Marvelous image. But way back in May?


----------



## Forkie

johngpt said:


> Nice stuff Forkie. Saw your last post back at your flikr. Marvelous image. But way back in May?



Thanks John!  Yeah I haven't added any on there for a while.  I haven't had much time lately to go through all the photos I've taken since then.  I used to dump everything on Flickr (the further you go through my photostream, the higher the concentration of crap!), but these days I tend to add just my best shots so my upload rate has dramatically reduced!


----------



## johngpt

Forkie said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice stuff Forkie. Saw your last post back at your flikr. Marvelous image. But way back in May?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John!  Yeah I haven't added any on there for a while.  I haven't had much time lately to go through all the photos I've taken since then.  I used to dump everything on Flickr (the further you go through my photostream, the higher the concentration of crap!), but these days I tend to add just my best shots so my upload rate has dramatically reduced!
Click to expand...


I hear you.


----------



## mishele




----------



## R3d

Denison by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

end of the tunnel


----------



## djim




----------



## 618photo




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Aaaaaaah!  Djim, those semi-verticals are killing my OCD


----------



## .SimO.




----------



## CustosClavium

#1


#2


Taken with my old Canon G11 (with scratched lens). I am happy to say I currently call the pictured abbey my home!
Both were taken with the same camera, but on separate days. Southern Indiana has surprisingly good sunsets.

Also: First post! Woo!


----------



## R3d

Alonso Fans by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Father Daughter Moment by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## navinrai

routine


----------



## CCY020

*Flickr: CCY020's Photostream*


----------



## Philmar

Ganges sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr




dusk sets in over Red Sea - Aqaba, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rainbow Bridge sunset - Daiba, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




returning home from the market - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




atop the Empire State building by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Row boat exiting cave - Tam Coc, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Line fishing after sunset under the gaze of mighty Toliman volcano - Lake Atitlan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice images Phil!

As I look through my photo stream, I'm struck by how many of my silhouette images are sunsets and sunrises, and therefore get posted mostly at that thread.


----------



## johngpt

Found one I haven't yet posted at the sunsets/sunrises.







distant rain at sunset



.


----------



## Philmar

Beijing rain by Phil Marion, on Flickr




sunrise - Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




apex of a mosque - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




I'm just saying, ONE of us needs to lose some weight - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Found another!






fishin'



.


----------



## Philmar

Fishing Lake Atitlan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over Vancouver port cranes by Phil Marion, on Flickr




waiting impatiently for the store's Grand Opening by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Patagonian sunset - Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shanghai subway tunnel by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Grand Opera House - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> waiting impatiently for the store's Grand Opening by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Phil, this one is outstanding!



.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting impatiently for the store's Grand Opening by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil, this one is outstanding!
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

thanks john


----------



## Philmar

Luang Prabang temple silhouette by Phil Marion, on Flickr




1 Spadina Crescent sunset - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Stain glass coffered ceiling of the Library of the Congress -  Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Camel caravan in the Sahara near Erg Chebbi, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




early morning rays on the cobblestone streets of Mexico&#x27;s colonial gem, San Miguel de Allende by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Moai of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr




sunset over the Niger - Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cargo crane in Puerto Madero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cowboy hat? Check. This is Dallas airport by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Geisha silhouette inside of Nishi Honganji temple, Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young love - Hoan Kiem Lake, Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr




sunset - Shihara. Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




church sunrise silhouette in Vieux Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

komatsu starburst


.


----------



## Forkie

Not sure if this counts as a silhouette...


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## johngpt

enjoying the trail and shadows


.


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over the Bani River near Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rattlesnake Point Conservation Area by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Philmar said:


> Sunset over the Bani River near Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rattlesnake Point Conservation Area by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Sunset pic is stunning.


----------



## Philmar

Ron Evers said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset over the Bani River near Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset pic is stunning.
Click to expand...


Thanks Ron


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise silhouette - Niagara Falls (long exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over an Easter Island moai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Roman ruins of Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phil, that Moroccan photo is magnificent.


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## Braineack

DSC_1515-2 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar




----------



## manny212

M7K_9815-2 by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

silhouetted figurine


.


----------



## Philmar

Tengger villagers trudging home from Mount Bromo in the vast Sea of Sands on a foggy morning at Mount Bromo - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Fisherman walks with his net on Sanur Beach, Bali with volcano Gunung Rinjani in the background - Bali, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phil, you've such a marvelous supply of superb images from all sorts of interesting places. I love seeing them.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Phil, you've such a marvelous supply of superb images from all sorts of interesting places. I love seeing them.


Thanks John. I've  been fortunate to be able to travel a lot the last 8 tears


----------



## Philmar

fishing on the malecon - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rain at Istiqlal Mosque - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

jefferson silhouette


.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Cleaning staff - Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




I see you - West window of Union Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Intrigued by the jellyfish - Ripley's Aquarium of Canada, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

... nevermore...


.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## ByronBrant




----------



## Philmar

lone bird at sunrise - La Fortuna, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




turkey vultures - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rainforest sunrise - Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## MRnats

Untitled by JAPAMM, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

swing ride - CNE fair by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amman, Jordan mosque minaret at sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Prague Castle silhouette - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## friz1983

Mondovì CN by andrea.bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

house silhouette - Haraz Mtns, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Prague Castle and St. Charles Bridge statue silhouette - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Stanley


.


----------



## Philmar

Toro de fuego: a bull-resembling metal frame, with fireworks attached to it, is set alight, and then a person carrying the frame runs around town at night as if chasing people in the streets - Chichicastenango, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cactus silhouette in the remote Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Stingrays stop by to say hello at Ripley's Aquarium of Canada - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over Easter Island moai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




walkway @ Eaton Centre by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Insects on Rose Plant at Sunrise 70-200 VR-G


Crow and Staple, 400mm f/3.5 Nikkor




Skim Boarder, 1/8000 second, Nikkor 85mm 1.8-G


----------



## johngpt

sunrise 01July14


.


----------



## Philmar

Fishermen walk with their nets on Sanur Beach - Bali, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Roman ruins of Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lone figure on rice paddies by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Istiqlal Mosque - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Wave Swinger - Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Another glorious sunset over a rampart - walled port of Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Enjoying the Fountains at Bellagio show - Las Vegas by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Who is watching whom? by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Witnessing the start of a new day - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Seagulls at sunrise - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## FanBoy




----------



## BillM




----------



## johngpt

fence on a friday afternoon 


.


----------



## Philmar

Silihouette of Toronto skyline and cormorant nesting sites on Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rainy Paris silhouette by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cargo ships in the Red Sea near Aqaba, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset fishing in the Atlantic - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Treasury as seen through the end of al-siq, Petra in Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Drowning trees in Lake Atitlan, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over Atlantic Ocean and Old Portuguese fort of Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Streetlight sunrise silhouette - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

An elderly woman walks on a mountain path - Haraz Mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux

Dawn of the Fisherman


----------



## Philmar

well done^^


----------



## Philmar

Câmara Municipal, and Lacerda elevator - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise silhouette of a shadowy figure on the beach as seen through a wooden snow fence - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Early morning bike ride along Copacabana Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over a lone homeless man - Copacabana Beach, Rio de Janeiro by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Waiting, waiting, waiting...airport of Sao Paolo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Family sunset fishing - Montevideo , Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr




atop the Empire State building by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dawn over that thing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dawn over Beach&#x27;s boardwalk - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

dawn of the...


.


----------



## Philmar

^nice!!


----------



## Philmar

Cargo crane in Puerto Madero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Watchful




----------



## Philmar

Photographed photographing the sunset - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bamboo bridge of Vang Vieng, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

clarification 


.


----------



## Philmar

Tengger villagers trudging home from Mount Bromo in the vast Sea of Sands on a foggy morning at Mount Bromo - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Angkor Wat at sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Prague silhouette by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunset silhouette at the crest


.


----------



## Philmar

Long exposure and silhouette - Toronto harbour and skyline by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

arrgh, it's the river of lights


.


----------



## Braineack

since this got bumped:




Beholding the size of the Arapaimas by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_1336-2 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Sunrise Catch by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_2037-2 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_1515-2 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Braineack, that last is superb.


----------



## Braineack

it actually one of the only photos I've taken I've had printed.


----------



## Philmar

cannon turret sunset silhouette - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

fascination


.


----------



## Philmar

Evening at Kew Beach boardwalk by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Twilight fun on Lake Ontario - Woodbine beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

church sunrise silhouette in Vieux Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

poinsettia silhouette


.


----------



## Philmar

Prague sunset and Charles Bridge statue silhouette by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sunsetphotographer

My roommate stargazing from a dead Table Pine on the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## johngpt

sunset pano 14Apr16 


.


----------



## Philmar

Cyclist - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Two children seek refuge from the relentless downpour: Rainy day at Istiqlal Mosque, or Masjid Istiqlal by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice photos Phil.
I need to get out and shoot silhouettes other than trees and sunsets and sunrises.

I have nothing.


----------



## Philmar

sunset silhouetes are still nice though





Ottawa East Block sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Zipper - CNE Midway lit up!! by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lone tree at Lake Ontario sunrise  - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lake Ontario picnic at dusk - Marilyn Bell Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Thus ends another day at the Big Smoke (Toronto) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

pirogue on the River Niger at dusk - Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mosque minaret at sunrise - Marrekech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yet another Monday, bloody Monday - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset fishing on the beach by the lighthouse - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal after sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

palm and Koutoubia Mosque sunrise - Marrakesh, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Patiently awaiting a Sahara Desert sunrise - Erg Chebbi, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset fishing on the beach by the lighthouse - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fiery sunrise and statue of Francois de Montmorency-Laval - La Ville de Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mosque minaret at sunrise - Marrekech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




silhouette inside King Hassan II mosque - Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Awaiitng the sunride form the tip of Fondamenta Salute - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

tunnel under l&#x27;Arc de Triomphe by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Beautiful street lanterns - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Architectural detail of Palazzio Ducale or Doge&#x27;s Palace at dusk - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Beautiful street lanterns - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wooden Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

fishing at dawn - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Roman ruins of Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

trick or treat


.


----------



## Philmar

Camels enjoying the sunset - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Taj Mahal morning (as seen from inside the mosque) - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Watching sunset over Jaipur from Nahargarh Fort by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Young camel silhouetted by ferris wheels at the Pushkar Camel Fair - Rajastan, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Camel sunset silhouette - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

october silhouette 


.


----------



## Philmar

Midway fun rides - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Goats herded to the market at dawn - adobe mud town of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset fishing off a cement pier - Montevideo, Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Waterfowl in Man Sagar Lake - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Just prior to sunset - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gingerly photographing the sunrise over frozen shoreline of Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

working the light 08Dec10 


.


----------



## Philmar

Happy to be with the jellyfish by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

looming 


.


----------



## TMorrow




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## johngpt

Alas, I am fresh out of silhouette.
I should go across to my neighbor and try to borrow a cup...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wild Rose


----------



## Philmar

Foggy mist over Budhist stupa topped hills of Mrauk U, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Daybreak over a jetty on Balmy Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amarapura - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cherry Street Strauss Trunnion Bascule Bridge - Portlands, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Monks crossing U Bein bridge - Amarpura, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise hot air balloons over Bagan - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Steamy humid sunrise over hilltop stupas - Mrauk U, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over U Bein bridge - Amarapura, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




After dusk near Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Kayaking Lake Ontario at dawn when it is -30 degrees by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Start of a new day - Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Roman ruins of Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise fishermen silhouette - Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise fishing in the Bani River - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dusk falls over evening fishermen heading out on to the Chindwin River - Monywa, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

DSC_7013.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_1179.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dawn breaks over the eastern perimeter of the off-leash dog park - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise silhouette of a massive Buddhist temple - Old Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Philmar

^^^^^Self-portrait?


----------



## Philmar

Selfie:



Shadowy man and sunrise over frozen Lake Ontario breakwater jetty near R.C. Harris Water Filtration plant - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

The Winter Stations at Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## rosh4u

No links found


----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Balmy Beach at dawn by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn over Lake Ontario - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Powerful Silhouette


----------



## Nwcid




----------



## Breezy85




----------



## Philmar

Waiting for the fog to lift - San Gimignano. italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Verona silhouette by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Texting on Sanur Beach, Bali with volcano Gunung Rinjani in the background by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

moai sunrise at Tongariki, Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

CNE swing ride by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Friends on La Rambla one Montevideo morning by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

never tire of this view

.


----------



## zombiesniper

Green Silhouette by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That has to be a Green Heron? Look at that one nail! No wonder they can hang on and contort to catch the meal.


----------



## zombiesniper

Claws and bills. Neither do I ever wish to encounter. lol


----------



## Philmar

Luang Prabang temple silhouette by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay

The sun was going down and I thought of this theme.


----------



## Philmar

Molson Amphitheatre - Toronto Doors Open by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

elderly man going for a sunset walk - Shihara, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Family sunset fishing - Montevideo , Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Two children seek refuge from the relentless downpour: Rainy day at Istiqlal Mosque, or Masjid Istiqlal by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A lone bird admires the sunrise over Lake Atitlan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Watching the sunset - Barra, Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mosque minaret at sunrise - Marrekech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

new dawn - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## zulu42

Gary A. said:


>



Gary I rated your post as "informative" because your photos often hold a lesson for me. Quite often a lesson on metering.
But, I "like" it as well!


----------



## Gary A.

zulu42 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary I rated your post as "informative" because your photos often hold a lesson for me. Quite often a lesson on metering.
> But, I "like" it as well!
Click to expand...

LOL ... thank you zulu42.  I was wondering about the "Informative" check.  If you want any additional info on any photo or topic just P.M. me to make sure I don't miss the question.

A mirrorless cameras was used for this shot and the metering was augmented/super-ceded by the EFV showing me the "capture" prior to releasing the shutter.  I adjusted/fine tuned the settings per the EVF.


----------



## zulu42

I will take you up on that. Thanks!


----------



## Gary A.

zulu42 said:


> I will take you up on that. Thanks!


De Nada ....


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## HeyHeyUW

Usually a photo knows if it’s going to be black & white or color. This one, I admit to liking both. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over a goat and her kid - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zulu42

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 164087



goose #3 is begging to be 'shopped out imo. And it is a rare occasion I will alter a photo that much.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

zulu42 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goose #3 is begging to be 'shopped out imo. And it is a rare occasion I will alter a photo that much.
Click to expand...


Because of the different wing pattern or different size of the goose?


----------



## zulu42

Just because the other three are so amazingly symmetrical and make a strong diagonal.


----------



## stapo49

If you mean third from left yes I agree.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

Agree but I would call that goose #2 since I would count them from first in line and moving back.


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## SquarePeg

Can you see that photo above?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@SquarePeg No, I see a red X


----------



## Braineack

DSC_7438 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Hmmm, not sure what’s wrong with posting from Flickr for me lately.

When I go in to edit the post I can see the photo but when I close the edit the red x is back.





Resized it and working better now.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Really like the red tones in that one.


----------



## Philmar

Texting on Sanur Beach, Bali with volcano Gunung Rinjani in the background by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kerak Castle, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## RowdyRay

SquarePeg said:


>



Wow! Really like this one.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Those colors are very beautiful!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Ripley&#x27;s Aquarium of Canada - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

under the trees at the botanic garden

.


----------



## Braineack

DSC_1284 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_4953 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Breakfast at the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 
2


----------



## Philmar

Cargo crane in Puerto Madero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Silhouetted goat in the streets of Shibam, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Texting on Sanur Beach, Bali with volcano Gunung Rinjani in the background by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Altbus




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## D7K




----------



## D7K

The People on the Hill

This was actually picked up by a local blog for the city and used as a banner, Got the credit but no $$ of course, A little extra exposure never hurt anyone.......(Unless you blow the highlights) 

Sony A7ii


----------



## D7K

Dean_Gretsch said:


> 1
> View attachment 164835
> 2
> View attachment 164836



These are great shots Dean, well done...... You must have a great camera


----------



## johngpt

end of the senior shoot

.


----------



## Philmar

The Roman ruins of Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Some nice images here.......


----------



## Philmar

house silhouette - Haraz Mtns, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sasebo silhouette

.


----------



## zombiesniper

Silhouette by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Alas, my last silhouette photo.




hangin' at the hanger

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over decrepit palapas in Celestun beach, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

View attachment 167701


----------



## Philmar

Watching the sea smoke at -22*C by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Watching the sunset - Celestun, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Progreso, Mexico and its lighthouse by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

canyonside tree

.


----------



## Jeff G




----------



## johngpt

leave a light on

.


----------



## Philmar

Exiting Tokyo train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Elizabeth's window silhouette

.


----------



## Philmar

Luang Prabang temple silhouette by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Texting on Sanur Beach, Bali with volcano Gunung Rinjani in the background by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lke Ontario and a lone chair - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Leuty before sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Richard Hutchings

Sunset Lovers


----------



## Philmar

Watching sunset over Jaipur from Nahargarh Fort by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Family sunset fishing - Montevideo , Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Leuty before sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Sail boats drifts by Leslie Street Spit with Mississauga skyline in the background by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

wonderful profile/silhouette Dean


----------



## Philmar

The Leuty before sunrise by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Lake Ontario, a fallen tree, two ducks and Mississauga skyline by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island lighthouse reflection by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flooded Toronto Island by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Old Town silhouettes

.


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island flooding.... by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island flooding and Toronto sunset skyline by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Lake Ontario, a fallen tree, two ducks and Mississauga skyline by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty lifeguard station before the sunrise - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

silhouette fence at sunset

.


----------



## Philmar

Selfie from flooded Toronto Island by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto island ferry passes between the flooded island and the city skyline by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario flooding: Ontario Place West Channel - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

morning hummingbird

.


----------



## Philmar

Awaiting the sunrise over Lake Ontario - RC Harris Water Filtration Plant. Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Crossing the bridge by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cherry picking morning at RC Harris waterworks - Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Cherry picking morning at RC Harris waterworks - Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr



The clarity of that picker is phenomenal. Love the gradient of hues in that sky.


----------



## johngpt

yes, she's coming

.


----------



## Philmar

Early morning silhouettes - Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Street lamp of Carrer de Ferran Barcelona, Catalonia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

aspen vista picnic ground and trailhead

.


----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal morning (as seen from inside the mosque) - Agra, India by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice shot Phil.
That's either a selfie stick he's holding or he's a snake handler...


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Day&#x27;s last light falls upon the domed roof of Mercat Central -  The Central Market of Valencia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Valencia statue sunrise silhouette by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Aspen Vista bench 09Oct19

.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 182423


Awesome..


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

Derrel said:


> View attachment 183241


wow awesome Derrel......... love .. the rays


----------



## Derrel

Thanks!


----------



## Philmar

Capitol Hill rotunda - Washington DC by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Awaiting daybreak - [self-portrait] Ashbridges Bay, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

sunsetting over Shihara, Yemen by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Sunset stroll on Praia do Forte - Bahia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Lone tree at Lake Ontario sunrise  - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

A Portland Oregon City Park on the first day of the sprinklers being turned on. City Crews had just got the water up and running. IPhone 4 shot, 2013


----------



## Derrel

Grass at sunset, Happy Valley, Oregon, Nikon D3x.


----------



## johngpt

autumn color at 4th of July Campground 

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Copacabana Beach and a vacant lifeguard station by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

They heard I filled my feeders lol


----------



## Philmar

Spider invasion - Distillery District, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Breathtakingly beautiful start to the day over Lake Ontario - Ashbridges Bay, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

woman at the window

.


----------



## Philmar

Enjoying the sunrise by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise...Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

double exposure 0056

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

The promise of a new day by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Brief sunrise and the promise of a new day - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## stk




----------



## Philmar

Excited to see another day by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Before sunrise looking east from Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Before sunrise looking east from Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


Love this color palette.


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise - RC Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G




----------



## Derrel




----------



## Derrel




----------



## Jeff G

Derrel, that is a cool shot!


----------



## Philmar

Awaiting the sunrise - Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Mike Drone

Edgar Allan Poe 'ish.  Nice bird silhouette. =]


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Nice colors in that one @Gardyloo


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario just before sunrise - RC Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Derrel said:


> View attachment 193297



Wow.  This is stunning!  I hope you have this hanging somewhere.


----------



## Philmar

Awaiting the sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise  gazing by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning pre-dawn paddle by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

GM9A4513-2 by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Setting up Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Large tree on Woodbine beach boardwalk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

Another tired photo of the  Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Philmar

Woodbine Beach sunrise with silhouetted inukshuk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

View of the city from the rubble strewn tip of Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thin Man


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise from underneath Humber Bay Arch Bridge by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tunnel vision (self-portrait) by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Art!!! by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## mjcmt




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Philmar

Marilyn Bell Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Awaiting the sunrise [self-portrait] by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Skyline gazing from Etobicoke by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Spot Pond sunset by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Spot Pond sunset by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Very beautiful.  Wonderful render.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> Very beautiful. Wonderful render.



Thanks!  I was looking at it as a potential painting but then loved how the photo turned out.


----------



## Philmar

Yours truly witnessing yet another Kew Beach sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise seeking  - Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline sunset reflection by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Luang Prabang temple silhouette by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise lovers by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## AlanKlein

Chestnut Point, Manasquan Reservoir by Alan Klein, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

January at the beach in Canada by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## AlanKlein

Nice shot


----------



## Philmar

Sunset self-portrait under decrepit palapas in Celestun beach, Mexico by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

moai sunrise at Tongariki, Easter Island by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Sunday Joyride by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise fishing by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise love at the beach by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn walk on the boardwalk by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Waiting for the sunrise - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Another epic sunrise by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Beautiful, Phil. Nominated for May, 2021 POTM.


----------



## Philmar

Why THANKS Dean....though I do like this one better



That&#x27;s the way it goes... by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Early morning tourists at the Taj by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## petrochemist

sunset small by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

GM9A2098 by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Day break over the lake (Ontario) by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls on Kew Beach by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Before dawn - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise - RC Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy misty morning by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Electric city by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Timberlake Water Ski Club by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face

Wow, that looks like an etching.  Nice effect.


----------



## jcdeboever

Space Face said:


> Wow, that looks like an etching.  Nice effect.


I struggled with nominating (POTM) this one or the color one. I flipped a coin and it was color


----------



## Philmar

Nathan Phillips Square fountain silhouette by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Sunset volleyball - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Woodbine Beach sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lakeside silhouette by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise boardwalker by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Virginia Beach Run by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise viewing at Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The ever disappearing eastern ramp off the Gardiner by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Setting up the vollyball nets for the day by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise yoga - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

....today&#x27;s sunset by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty sunrise as the snow fence made it&#x27;s annual appearance today by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

GM9A9761 by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Crescent moon silhouette by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Crescent moon silhouette over Humber Bay Shores by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise on the beach by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wim Hof dippers in 4 degree celsius Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous




----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Untitled by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## SquarePeg

Nice.  You should add it to the challenge if you took this recently!


----------



## Philmar

Leuty sunrise silhouete by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cold water dipping by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

In to the light.. by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Boardwalking at dawn by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over the Leuty by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise silhouette by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Glorious sunrise by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Skyline at dusk by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise fishermen silhouette - Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise volleyball - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Anicipation of the sunrise by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Enjoying the sunrise with his bestie by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Crescent moon over abandoned cormorant nests - Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pre-sunrise jog at the Leuty by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty sunrise by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy night at the Kew Gardens bandshell by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Surise walk with the dog on the boardwalk by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

:euty sunrise as seen through the boathouse by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Silhouettes of Lyon by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

